# NEED CAGE-new to her area



## RoRo (Mar 10, 2008)

Hate to start another thread on here, but it's coming apperant that my boy is going stir crazy in his current cage and is NOT happy. Currently he's in, ironically, my first home ferret cage. He can waddle twice across the cage, five times to get across the cage, and the can stand on his house and chew on the bars. He can't run cause that always leads to running into something.

And how do I know he's unhappy?

HE KEEP CLANGING HIS FOOD DISH ON THE SIDE OF HIS CAGE! ARG!

I do not have like 300 dollars to spend on another cage. I would be more then happy, and we have more then enough room to make him a cage out of a entertainment center (perferably cause there's more space going back) or a shelf. I think he'd like that. They come free and often around here. 

BUT I HAVE NO CAR! And right now works giving me few days off. So this is FRUSTRATING ME TO NO END!

So does anyone know how I can solve this caging issue before I just feed my boy off his cage floor because he is driving me INSANE banging his food dish against the bars.










4.75 OZ of RAT


----------



## Learna (Mar 4, 2008)

Ok, well help is here!^_^
Go to my topic http://www.ratforum.com/Forums/viewtopic/t=7561.html
A lot of tips and ideas were given to me by great people. You should check it out^_^


----------



## RoRo (Mar 10, 2008)

Well if I get a dog carrior a BIG one I'd make a cage for one rat. Means he'd still be a sole rat. And the cubes would be a dumb idea :oints to cats:: has to be well sound. Not worreid about numnums he's bit the cats it's if I get anouther rat


----------



## Learna (Mar 4, 2008)

Ok, the home made one out of wire looks pretty sturdy.
It's posted on the second page of "what does your cage look like?" by Almi.
http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y5/Almi/My Pets/Cages/ufapfpa12.jpg
Here's one of the pics just in case you go past it^_^
I'm thinking of making this one or the cubes as my partner has a cat to who seems to really "love" my girls, lol. And his two dogs seems to be fascinated with watching the cage too.


----------



## RoRo (Mar 10, 2008)

My rats a fatso. I could not make a cage big enough LOL and sturdy enough out of wire ROFLH oh man. I do not have the skill... ANd I just hit a finiachial snag :: glares at roommate :: I swear everything is against numnums. LOoks like he'll just have to deal with it for another month maybe two. Rats are done growing after a year right :: nervous laugh ::

Rat rat cage is what 40"Long X 18"Wide X 20"High He defently needs more room to waddle back and forth. UP would be nice. Wire would be OMG my skills I'd up needing stitches and i wouldn't even have a cage ROFLH


----------



## moomoo (Oct 19, 2007)

another way of looking at it, is if you look into adopting another rat from an owner thats looking to rehome it, they often come with their own cages. if your in the states, i know craigslist always has many options but kijiji might have some too.


----------



## RoRo (Mar 10, 2008)

I'm in Sol cali only rats that come up are in Northern cali. And I have a TRANSPORTATION ISSUE. I could go to petco TRY a dog carrior, but I'd have to piss people off on the bus to get it back... Not even sure if petco is on a bus route. Checking on that now. Same with home depo. ARG! :ulls out hair:: I only have ONE day off this week ONE. Have no money left cause dick wad decided to buy dishes, and all I have left to eat is fing patatos (spent my money on ratrat I make sure he fed) WHY did he have to get mutant size. WHY! 

NO ONE UNDERSTANDS IN THIS CALCULATION I WOULD HAVE A CAGE BY NOW IF SOMEONE JUST PROVIDED ME WITH A FING CAR!

So what's a cage solution someone can do BY BUS! and be it sol cal, Disneyland area so it's usually FULL. And cat proof. -Censored- WHY DOES MY BF HAVE TO BE AN ASS ABOUT TAKING CARE OF THE RAT! (Bf has a car but will not do anything for the rat) -_-

Okay I'm getting stressed out now. I'm going to go torment Numnums for a few moments.


----------



## Learna (Mar 4, 2008)

Bf problems huh? Well, there's two ways that I know of to get through to men. Either blow his mind (use your imagination with that one *wink*) or blow up. (I like the latter one personally, then the earlier one to thank him, lol)
Have you thought about asking friends or family if they know anyone who has a birdcage? Always comes in handy a bird cage, I must be getting about a dozen soon from friends and family that either have or knows someone who has a bird cage.
And you know that they are cat proof, lol.
Btw, I LOVE! the rat tube pic. Is that numnums?


----------



## RoRo (Mar 10, 2008)

-_- Only work related friends, and absolutely no family. :: more depressed :: Yup that's numnums. Do NOT know how he fit in there though.

But that's as far down as he can go, there's more under NUMNUMS in meet my rat of pics of him in the tube. Okay I go mope now.


----------



## moomoo (Oct 19, 2007)

that must be why i get so many on my craigslist searches. im in the SF bay area so theres a lot of people looking to get rid of their ratties.


well your options are pretty open because of his enormousness since bar spacing isnt much of an issue. so 1" inch is a cinch! eek. if i was in so cal i would be happy to drop off my old cage, but look on goosemoose. i always see people giving away to people in the area. a lot of those times the person will drive the cage to the receiver so i guess it doesnt hurt to ask around


----------



## RoRo (Mar 10, 2008)

:: bussy banging head on keyboard ::


----------



## Learna (Mar 4, 2008)

Aw, RoRo, cheer up girl. At least he HAS a cage and food and he's healthy, happy and safe. May I suggest taking out the food bowl when not feeding him?


----------



## RoRo (Mar 10, 2008)

Then he'd start flipping around his house. Then he might actually hurt himself cause it's actually a rabbit house. How if I had some super glue I could FIX his problem with BANGING.!


----------



## lovinmyworm (Feb 18, 2008)

Put the food in the cage and not in the bowl for now. Take a deep breath and things will work out, just give it a bit of time to work itself out.


----------



## RoRo (Mar 10, 2008)

-_- I took the advice about goosemoose and i am going to STRANGLE who put up about RAT calculators. My cage should hold three rats... WHAT SIZE?! HA! What are rats supposed to come one size only. Teeny tiney itty bitty. Cause I love to see fitting three numsnums in there. It would be a blood bathe with two. :: goes back to banging head on keyboard::


----------



## RoRo (Mar 10, 2008)

250 for a cage with less space for him to crawl around, and two stories. on goosemoose. Who here votes that it's more important for a rat to be abled to crawl in a line then up and down.


----------



## Learna (Mar 4, 2008)

*puts hand up*
I do! Both would be even better, lol.
I really don't get the prices of cages, it's insane!


----------



## RoRo (Mar 10, 2008)

I don't get the rat calculater either. My rat is big FACE IT PEOPLE I know three of some of YOUR rats can fit in there. But not my ratrat. ::raises hands :: I surrender. Numnums, deal with your cage, cause according to some stupid idiot, your supposed to fit just fine in your cage and have plenty of room. :: sarcastic bur really givin up::


----------



## silverchamber (Jul 24, 2007)

For $162 you can buy this: http://www.ferret.com/ItemDetail.aspx?ItemNo=630503 and it would be shipped right to your door. No issues with transport, no issues with size- its mean for a dozen rats so i'm sure your monster would fit, even with a freind. Plus you wont have issues with the bar spacing with his size.


----------



## Katherose (Nov 20, 2007)

You've said that your rat lives alone. Is there a reason for this? If your rat is acting somewhat crazy, is it possible that it's because he needs a friend? It's not unheard of for rats to get depressed and act out when they're alone. Rats NEED companionship. It could be that the problem you have is a single rat issue and not a small cage issue. Have you tried introducing another rat?


----------



## RoRo (Mar 10, 2008)

My rat never has been good with tight spaces. That goes for cat carriers petco boxes houses, or anything for that matter. He goes BALLISTIC! And through a third party was discussing getting a ratrat a buddy but now he's been over a year a lonely pet and he gets LOTS of love it's to late to introduce him with out problems. (that and he's already proved he can be aggressive)

HOW EVER despite this news I plan on getting TWO more rats. And have play dates. And BTW THANK YOU SILVER CHAMBER now that is a solution to my problem. Over kill, but meh, what's worse fatso will way under a pound.


----------

